# Estação Meteorológica Clássica de Alverca [Força Aérea Portuguesa] (19/Abr/2016)



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2016 às 11:10)

Algumas fotografias do parque meteorológico da estação clássica de Alverca, dentro da Base Aérea.


Entrada do parque.








Disposição dos instrumentos.







Detalhe do udómetro e do heliógrafo ao fundo.







Abrigo de Stevenson, na direcção SE - NW.






Torre de controlo de Alverca.






Detalhe do heliógrafo.






Enquadramento do parque de instrumentos.






Vista do interior do edifício para Sul, local do parque de instrumentos.


----------



## remember (7 Set 2018 às 10:06)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Algumas fotografias do parque meteorológico da estação clássica de Alverca, dentro da Base Aérea.
> 
> 
> Entrada do parque.
> ...


Bom dia, antes demais obrigado pelas fotos, esta estação não tem partilha de dados online certo? 

Será que estes dados são obtidos apartir da mesma? Só recebe actualizações de x em x horas.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2018 às 14:04)

Sim, está registada oficialmente na OMM também, tem dados na OGIMET.

https://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2018&mes=09&day=07&hora=12&ind=08537


----------



## remember (7 Set 2018 às 14:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, está registada oficialmente na OMM também, tem dados na OGIMET.
> 
> https://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2018&mes=09&day=07&hora=12&ind=08537


Obrigado bem me parecia, colecta os dados de uma maneira mesmo clássica? Como e que fazem a recolha dos mesmos?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2018 às 15:50)

São sensores analógicos, portanto os dados são recolhidos manualmente por um observador, e o estado do tempo registado por ele também. Até há uns 10 anos, quase todas as estações principais do IPMA das capitais de distrito ainda tinham um observador, mesmo já sendo automáticas.


----------



## remember (7 Set 2018 às 15:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> São sensores analógicos, portanto os dados são recolhidos manualmente por um observador, e o estado do tempo registado por ele também. Até há uns 10 anos, quase todas as estações principais do IPMA das capitais de distrito ainda tinham um observador, mesmo já sendo automáticas.


Obrigado pela informação, desconhecia

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------

